
Ask HN: What is the best implementation of TodoMVC? - miguelrochefort
I&#x27;m looking for the best programming platform, and one quick way to gauge the expressiveness of languages is to compare how they solve a common problem, such as TodoMVC.<p>I understand that <i>best</i> is subjective and that no tool is perfect for everything or everyone. What I&#x27;m looking for is a concise, high-level and expressive solution. I don&#x27;t care about performance at all. Heck, I don&#x27;t really mind whether an actual TodoMVC implementation exists for a given language&#x2F;platform, as long as there a reasons to believe it could have the potential to be great.<p>I believe the Elm implementation of TodoMVC to be very elegant. I believe that a logic-programming language solution could be even better. Eve seems promising as well.
======
zubairq
[http://todomvc.com/](http://todomvc.com/)

